# 595 reoccuring issues



## lsthe3 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had a 595 for a year now. Love the bike but I am having two problems.

1. The headset comes very lose every +/- 500 miles.
2. I have a HORRIBLE creaking noise in the bottom bracket area. My shop has rebuilt the bottom bracket and the whole bike more than twice. I have also replaced wheelsets. 

It has to be something with the frame. Has anyone else dealt with these problems? Is this something that would be under warranty?

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

why don't you contact look-usa?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

There are no causes for your problems that have anything to do with the 595. I would be suspicious of your mechanic's ability. I do all of my own work, so I have no one but myself to blame if problems arise.

The location of any noise is almost impossible to figure out just by listening.

Your mechanic may be failing to adjust the headset correctly in the first place, giving the impression that it is loosening. To be sure there are no noises, all surfaces of the bearing seats in the frame and the bearings should get a light coat of grease. Some people think grease is harnful to CF material, but a common bike grease like Park Polylube 1000 won't hurt a thing. After assembling all of the greased parts, be sure that there is a gap between the spacer on top of the stem (assuming you have the LOOK "top specific" spacer on top of the stem) and the steering tube. If there is no gap, the headset can't be adjusted. Also be sure that there is a small gap between the fork and headtube and the headset top section and headtube. The headset comes with several .25mm shims to raise the headset top section if it's touching the head tube. 

After all this, tighten the top cap until you create a slight binding or additional drag as the fork is turned, then loosen the top cap bolt, only 1/8 to 1/4 turn, just enough to eliminate the drag. I expect that I have about 5Nm of torque on the to cap bolt when the bearings are properly preloaded. Finally, tighten the stem clamp bolts to hold the adjustment. If the top cap is too tight, it's easy to tell on the first ride, as the front wheel won't want to self center after a turn, without a little help.

As for the BB creaking, as long as the aluminum threaded inserts are still bonded to the carbon BB lug, then there is probably no frame problem that's causing the creaking. Hopefully, your mechanic checked the BB shell to see if it needed facing. I've never found a LOOK frame that needed it. If the BB threads were chased and the BB faced, hopefully your mechanic didn't screw it up, creating the problem.

Common methods to fix creaking bearing cups include the application of grease and teflon tape on the threads, or purple loctite 222. You have to pick only one method. The loctite requires clean and grease free threads on both the cup and BB to work properly.

Another common source of creaking in the crank area is simply chainring bolts that need lubed and tightened. Use a penetrating lube, then retighten.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have 2500 miles on my 595 and I have not seen or heard any issues on my BB or my headset.

bikerneil


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

I would contact Look USA or CHAS on this forum.


----------

